# Children's Books-Cairo



## akteacher (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi All!
I'm looking to build a classroom library for 2nd graders. I need books in english. I don't want to ship a bunch from the states if I don't have to. Anyone have any they're getting rid of, or know of any bookstores in Cairo with children's books in english.

How is the online ordering situation in Cairo? If I order something on Amazon, what are the chances I will get it?

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

English print book are readily available, lots of bookshops in Cairo


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

akteacher said:


> Hi All!
> I'm looking to build a classroom library for 2nd graders. I need books in english. I don't want to ship a bunch from the states if I don't have to. Anyone have any they're getting rid of, or know of any bookstores in Cairo with children's books in english.
> 
> How is the online ordering situation in Cairo? If I order something on Amazon, what are the chances I will get it?
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/Maadi.Usedbooks


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

You can check what is available and also order from Diwan or Alef or probably from one of the other bookshops: 
Diwan 
Alef 
Yellow Pages Egypt, bookshops Cairo


----------



## AngieH (Feb 7, 2010)

Akteacher, I forgot to mention that I am in Rehab. 

Angie


----------

